# In Criticism of Giovanni Direct Leave-In



## sonce (Jan 7, 2008)

So, after learning from some enthusiasts on this board that one cannot be admitted to heaven without using Giovanni Direct, I went out and bought it, eagerly awaiting the effects of this holy balm. I slathered it on my braids and braided them up. And no, I did not use any more of this than I use of any other hair product.

All was well.

Until I started taking them down.

My hair was so hard, crunchy, and worst of all, TANGLED that I thought I might lose it all. I have found that soaking my hair in coconut oil greatly relieves the tangling and hardness, but why would God require us to use this stuff in order to gain admittance at the pearly gates when it is surely a leading cause of baldness?

Now, I have found that mixing the stuff with oil, preferably coconut, in about a 1:2 ratio (meaning twice as much oil as leave-in) relieves the crunchiness. But what good is it when it's eating up my coconut oil supply in order to be just ok as a leave-in? I would have just thrown out this devil's brew, but in my refusal to let the Giovanni Direct train pass me by, I bought *4* bottles (33.5 oz *each*) of the stuff. So, I look forward to years of using it on my body, sauteeing my vegetables with it, washing clothing with it, and using it as a mixer for alcoholic beverages in order to have any hope of gaining relief from the Scourge of Giovanni.

There's no real point to this post, except to complain and warn others. When the Giovanni Direct train comes into town, let it pass.

Oh, and if anyone can recommend a better leave-in (that isn't $65 for 2oz or some ridiculous price like that), please do.

Am I the only one dismayed by Giovanni Direct?


----------



## Queen V (Jan 7, 2008)

This didn't work too well for me either.  It wasn't disastrous, but it was one of my less-favored leave-ins that I've tried.  It combs through okay, but then gives my hair a hard, brittle feeling.


----------



## IntoMyhair (Jan 7, 2008)

My GD did this the first time i used it. It's one of those you only need a little to get the job done. lol
I am heavy handed with my products my rusk smoother did the same thing. It's also a protein product.


----------



## adw425 (Jan 7, 2008)

It has been over two years since I tried it, but it made my hair very hard and dried it out terribly.  It was one of my biggest disappointments because so many of the ladies raved about it.


----------



## Mook's hair (Jan 7, 2008)

LOL at your future uses for the Giovani.
I am transitioning.

I also bought it after reading so many positive reviews.
I like it. Don't love it. I do use it. But it's not my favorite thing to grab.

I use it in 2 ways mostly and these work for me.

I Use it on freshly cowashed hair it helps provide slip if I know I will be detangling.

I also use it when I'm braiding or cornrowing my hair and while I'm wearing my braids or cornrows (with no added synthetic hair).

How did you use it?

One thing I realized very early is...This stuff has high water content. So you cannot rub it on flat ironed hair . You might as well just walk out in the rain without an umbrella.


----------



## IntoMyhair (Jan 7, 2008)

Mook's hair said:


> LOL at your future uses for the Giovani.
> I am transitioning.
> 
> I also bought it after reading so many positive reviews.
> ...


 
LOL


----------



## prospurr4 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm sorry that GD didn't work for you, especially since you bought so much of it.  I'm 4b texlaxed, and it's my favorite leave-in.  I use about a nickle-sized amount and seal with EVOO or EVCO.  My hair loves this stuff.


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 7, 2008)

I was advised to dilute this. I suppose this applies to both the creamy leave-in as well as the spray.


----------



## sonce (Jan 7, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> I was advised to dilute this. I suppose this applies to both the creamy leave-in as well as the spray.


Yea, that's what I'm doing--I'm cutting it with a lot of oil. That irritates me though because I wonder if the benefits of the Oil-Giovanni mix are just entirely due to the oil. What is the Giovanni Direct contributing, really? 

Can any longterm user speak to its benefits?


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 7, 2008)

I've never used it before, I'm sorry that happened to you. *giggling* Please, from now on when you see people raving about stuff, start with one little bottle to make sure it works for you   " You don't want to have "years of using it on my body, sauteeing my vegetables with it, washing clothing with it, and using it as a mixer for alcoholic beverages in order to have any hope of gaining relief from the Scourge of Giovanni." or any other products  You got me over here cracking up!


----------



## nycutiepie (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm relaxed and I don't use it anymore.  I bought it when I first joined the board and I think it may have contributed to my earlier setbacks.  It does not give me slip and I really wanted it to work since everyone raved about it.


----------



## TheNewFine (Jan 7, 2008)

My hair loves it (3c natural). I generally use it on day two if I'm not going to CW and it brings my hair back to life. It's a great moisturizer for me. Never experienced the hard crunchiness - quite the opposite.  

Had you clarified recently? That might make a difference.


----------



## sunnydaze (Jan 7, 2008)

It doesn't moisturize my hair much and if I use more than a quarter size, my hair does end up crunchy. It does help though with straightening my hair out a bit. I probably won't buy another bottle though when this one runs out.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Jan 7, 2008)

sorry it didn't work for you.  my hair LOVES direct leave-in. but just like any product i use, i have to switch it up after about 4 months. 

you know can sell those bottles on the swap board! i'm sure there are plenty of people who would love to take it off your hands.


----------



## Cien (Jan 7, 2008)

sonce said:


> *So, I look forward to years of using it on my body, sauteeing my vegetables with it, washing clothing with it, and using it as a mixer for alcoholic beverages in order to have any hope of gaining relief from the Scourge of Giovanni.*
> 
> 
> Am I the only one dismayed by Giovanni Direct?


 
CTFU!!! 

Your post is too funny! 

But anyway---I too, bought and tried Giovanni Direct Leave In also, after soley using Profectiv Breakfree as a leave in.

I am 4b texlaxed, and I loved the Giovanni at first--and my hair loved it, ONLY because I wore my hair bunned about 95% of the time. 

However, when 'styling' or flat ironing my hair, it just didn't absorb like I wanted it to. It didn't make my hair dry,but it just didn't moisturize like I wanted it to.
Now I just use it sparingly mixed with my other holy grail leave-ins until I use it up.  I won't be buying anymore.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jan 7, 2008)

sonce said:


> I would have just thrown out this devil's brew, but in my refusal to let the Giovanni Direct train pass me by, I bought *4* bottles (33.5 oz *each*) of the stuff. So, I look forward to years of using it on my body, sauteeing my vegetables with it, washing clothing with it, and using it as a mixer for alcoholic beverages in order to have any hope of gaining relief from the Scourge of Giovanni.


 
Funny. I didn't like Giovanni Direct either. Thank goodness I only had one bottle and I was fortunate enough to find it a new home with someone else. I don't know what they did with it. Truth be told, I'm afraid to ask because I think they'll be like .


----------



## Josie (Jan 7, 2008)

I bought GD months ago and only used it a few times--didn't like it and couldn't figure out why it got so many rave reviews.  It just didn't work
for me.  I'm natural BTW.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 7, 2008)

At the different ways you plan on using it.  I have never used it before and don't plan on it.  I have my staple products and I am too scared to try anything else.  I am sure someone will buy them if you post it on the exchange board.  Hope you find something that works.  Take care Q


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Jan 7, 2008)

Sonce,  I would recommend diluting it with water.  I cover the bottom of a regular spray bottle with giovanni direct and then fill the rest of the bottle with water.  Shake and spray....Its probably like a 1:15 ratio...that stuff is potent.  I find that even with that type of dilution I still have the slip and protection that I need and never the crunchiness or hardness. That is saying a lot because Im a straight up 4a natural and can detangle my hair with the slip it provides.  You dont need oil to cut the leave in just water.  I sometimes spike it with a little peppermint and rosemary EOs but thats for my scalp more than anything else.  Hope that helps.  It is definitely one of my staples....hopefully you will find a better use for it besides ingestion


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 7, 2008)

I've used it. I didn't see anything spectacular about it myself. It didn't work any better than any of my other leave ins. I didn't get the crunchy feeling you describe though. Also, it doesn't really have a smell. I applied it to soaking wet hair. I used it up but I won't be buying it again.


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep I got crunchy hair too!!! didnt like it.....


----------



## atlien11 (Jan 7, 2008)

I used mine for rollersetting lotion. It was great!


----------



## mscocoface (Jan 7, 2008)

Does not sound user friendly, got enough to deal with the naturalness of hair want to keep the products as simple as possible that are being added to the mix.

Okay, watching the GD train come through town and waving at the passengers on board.


----------



## Tallone (Jan 7, 2008)

Use it and love it. 
I am a 4a natural and I generally put in on my hair wet.  I love the ingredient list so if it works as well as the others without too much crap Im all for it.  I bun most of the time and I get no crunchiness at all.


----------



## Cheleigh (Jan 7, 2008)

Giovanni Direct worked great for my transitioning hair, but has too high a protein content for me as a leave-in. My hair prefers butters as a leave-in anyway. 
I just use as a regular rinse-out conditioner and it works well for that.


----------



## esoterica (Jan 7, 2008)

I found GDLI very hard and crunchy too. Thankfully I only bought one bottle. Their shampoos are good though!


----------



## BrownBetty (Jan 7, 2008)

My hair loves this stuff, when I am about 7 weeks post relaxer.  If I use it before then I use it very sparingly.  This has been a staple for about 3 years.  I usually rotate with other leave ins just because I have so many of them.  If you are willing to part with one of your bottles shoot me a pm.

MV


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Jan 7, 2008)

My hair loves this stuff and I am a natural 4B. I apply it to wet hair after I DC, I use it in my daily spritz, and I use it on dry hair. It leaves my hair very soft, manageable, and tangle free.


----------



## stargazer613 (Jan 7, 2008)

My natural hair didn't like this leave-in either.  I tried mixing it, diluting it, and it still made my hair super dull.

I think it might have been the protein.


My leave-in of choice is Karen's Body Beautiful hair milk....leaves my hair super soft!  I seal it with sweet almond oil.


----------



## shtow (Jan 7, 2008)

I went on a mission to find it and after looking every where to no avail I figured it was a sign that I didn't need it. I bought humectress that same day and I LOOOVE IT!


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 7, 2008)

Cheleigh said:


> Giovanni Direct worked great for my transitioning hair, but *has too high a protein content for me as a leave-in*. My hair prefers butters as a leave-in anyway.
> I just use as a regular rinse-out conditioner and it works well for that.


 *ok...I didnt know it was a protein leave in*


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 7, 2008)

@ the future uses.

GD doesn't do anything for my hair except sit on it.  

I use Aveda Be Curly with a little WGO added as a leave-in.  It doesn't do anything for curl def. for me, but it keeps my hair moisturized.


----------



## Egyptjones (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry it didn't work for you!

Also...I'D BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO ADOPT YOUR ORPHAN BOTTLES....ALL OF THEM!


----------



## Wildchild453 (Jan 7, 2008)

I use this as the leave in for right aftre I rinse out my deep conditioner and before I start my twists(with QB products). GDLI helps me keeps the dryness at bay until I want to start doing my hair again


----------



## LoveLiLi (Jan 7, 2008)

I checked the natural box even though I'm still transitioning since most of the hair on my head is natural. I used it and hated it.

I now use Nexxus Humectress as a leave-in. I dilute some in a spray bottle and use it before bunning.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Jan 7, 2008)

i found giovanni direct to be really great for braidouts, i love the way it makes my hair look (frizz free and moisturized).  the liquid leave in isnt that exciting though.  I've tried ALOT of stuff (I'm beyond a super PJ) and i was just thinking yesterday, that GD is my favorite b/c it smells good, has mostly natural/organic ingredients, and it leaves my hair moisturized.  btw - i am 4a,3c transitioner and i havent tried the GD mixed with oil, but i do rub oil on my hair after appying it.


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your experience, but maybe you can sell it on the exchange board or eBay so that you can get your money back!


----------



## zzirvingj (Jan 7, 2008)

*gasp*  I'm soooo sorry it didn't work for you erplexed

I must say, I always use GD on extremely wet hair.  I actually apply it in the shower after I've washed my hair, and have never had it end up feeling hard or crunchy...

HTH...


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 7, 2008)

Didn't do anything for me, either. However, I'm sure that there are products that I swear by and can't live without that are Devil Incarnate with most women on this forum. I guess we're all different in that way...


----------



## Sui Topi (Jan 7, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Didn't do anything for me, either. However, I'm sure that there are products that I swear by and can't live without that are Devil Incarnate with most women on this forum. I guess we're all different in that way...



Yeah...I love me some pink oil...:eyebrows2






Just kidding lol.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm in love with this stuff and it actually helps my natural hair feel softer. I only use it post-shampoo or CW but I haven't had any problems out of it and I've been using it for well over six months. Just goes to show, everything isn't for everyone


----------



## aliceo (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't like the Direct as much as the 50:50 conditioner.  I use the latter after a wash and go, followed by almond/avocado oil to seal and my hair loves it.  The Direct.... not really so good IMO


----------



## nappity (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry it didnt work for you Sonce!  It is my holy grail creamy leave in I also like Bumble and Bumble Leave in. It was formulated with 4 hair types in mind.


----------



## Alisha08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ya'll don't really understand how disheartening this is to read.  I'm under the dryer as I type dc'ing with some Kenra (for the first time), and sitting beside the Kenra on the bathroom counter waiting to be put on my hair (for the first time) as soon as I detangle is: yep, you guessed it: Giovanni Direct.  Now I'm scared. lol I guess you can't win for losing these days....


----------



## justNikki (Jan 7, 2008)

This stuff is dreamy on my hair.  It's slowly replacing my beloved Elucence MBC as my mostest favoritest leave-in.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Jan 7, 2008)

GDL did nothing for my hair but dry it out.   I ordered both GDL and Lacio Lacio at the same time and I much prefer LL.


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Jan 7, 2008)

Alisha08 said:


> Ya'll don't really understand how disheartening this is to read. I'm under the dryer as I type dc'ing with some Kenra (for the first time), and sitting beside the Kenra on the bathroom counter waiting to be put on my hair (for the first time) as soon as I detangle is: yep, you guessed it: Giovanni Direct.  Now I'm scared. lol I guess you can't win for losing these days....


 
Don't be disheartened just yet! Just because some folks don't care for it doesn't mean that it won't work for you. Giovanni Direct works wonders for my hair. It may do the same for you!


----------



## tenderheaded (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm relaxed and I only ordered 3 16 oz bottles I first put in on dirty hair and thought "ok, this only works on clean hair". Then the clean hair got hard and waxy feeling too. I put some from the bottles only on my fingers - and yep - got that same waxy feeling. Fortunately, Vitamin Shoppe took then back!!!


----------



## MissMusic (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry it didn't work for you! Its so great on my hair, but I only use it when I wash every 5 days.  I am with zzirving, I only use it in the shower after dc on soaking wet hair.


----------



## MJ (Jan 7, 2008)

It's one of my staples. I don't use alot though.  "Slathering" it on your hair may be a bit much.


----------



## natstar (Jan 7, 2008)

I hated it. I gave it away.


----------



## Bunny77 (Jan 7, 2008)

How dare you criticize the almighty Giovanni Direct Leave-In???!!!!  


LOL... guess that's why so many hair products exist... there's no one holy grail.

Have you tried Elucence Moisture Balancing? I'm discovering that Elucence is better for me when I'm in cold/dry climates (extra moisturizing) and Giovanni is better in wet, humid climates. 

I discovered Giovanni when I lived in hot-*** Florida and hated Elucence, but now I like Elucence much better in the Michigan winters. Same for when I traveled to Arizona and Las Vegas.


----------



## missty1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

I just bought my liter bottle after I went through the small one. I let my ponytail air dry and it was a little crunchy. But I just fingercombed my hair to braid it up for the night and it was so nice and soft!!!! I love this stuff!!!  I didnt know it was a protein leave in though!


----------



## lilamae (Jan 8, 2008)

pantene leave in works absolute wonders for my hair. Been using it for 10 years. your hair would never be hard with this stuff.


----------



## Isis (Jan 8, 2008)

zzirvingj said:


> *gasp* I'm soooo sorry it didn't work for you erplexed
> 
> I must say, I always use GD on extremely wet hair. I actually apply it in the shower after I've washed my hair, and have never had it end up feeling hard or crunchy...
> 
> HTH...


Same here.  I use it right out of the shower with dripping hair (after deep conditioning with Humectin or Humectress) and my hair is protein sensitive.  I wonder if it depends on what is already in the hair before GD.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jan 8, 2008)

*I recently purchased the Gionvani Nutrafix Hair Reconstructor. Has anyone used this? *I haven't tried it yet, but since it was only $5, I decided to pick it up because I remembered the name being mentioned quite constantly on the boards.


----------



## BrownBetty (Jan 8, 2008)

ljbee said:


> *I recently purchased the Gionvani Nutrafix Hair Reconstructor. Has anyone used this? *I haven't tried it yet, but since it was only $5, I decided to pick it up because I remembered the name being mentioned quite constantly on the boards.


 

Good stuff! I usually mix this with my elucence con, add some oil, and DC with it.

MV


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jan 8, 2008)

MissVee said:


> Good stuff! I usually mix this with my elucence con, add some oil, and DC with it.
> 
> MV



Thanks Miss V! I'm gonna add some oil to it when I try it!!


----------



## Supergirl (Jan 8, 2008)

It made my hair crunchy too. It felt great going in, but when it dried-different story.


----------



## texasgrl (Jan 8, 2008)

G D and L L were just aight on my hair I will not b restock if u know wat I mean . I had to try them both thought cause they have been on my "list" for a while now.


----------



## Zsazsa6275 (Jan 9, 2008)

I use it on my hair when it's curly.  When I first tried it, it was just so-so. I tried it again and it was great. I use it normally on shampoo days on dripping wet hair with butter and castor oil. It's been fine for me. 

There's only one way to find out if it will work for you. Everything is not going to work for everyone. Give it a try and see how you feel.


----------



## hothair (Jan 9, 2008)

my hair's coloured and about 10-20% texlaxed it Looooves Giovanni (but then my hair loves protein) - I initially had a problem with it but i guess I was using too much not anymore...


----------



## shadylane21 (Jan 21, 2008)

I had this problem when I applied it to dry hair but when I used it on wet hair it was love! I now use it only on wet hair.


----------



## caramelcutieinva (Jan 22, 2008)

Giovanni didn't work well on my hair. I didn't like the way it felt going on or when it dried. I tried clarifying and using it gain and got the same results. 

I ended up selling my bottles. 

I prefer my cheap Garnier leave in.


----------



## _belle (Jan 22, 2008)

*girl YOU SAVED ME THEN!!!!! cause i was DEF gonna go get it. *


----------



## scribblescrabble2 (Jan 23, 2008)

If I use too much or if I use it too often my hair is stiff and dull. So I don't use it as much anymore.


----------



## scribblescrabble2 (Jan 23, 2008)

sonce said:


> So, after learning from some enthusiasts on this board that one cannot be admitted to heaven without using Giovanni Direct, I went out and bought it, eagerly awaiting the effects of this holy balm. I slathered it on my braids and braided them up. And no, I did not use any more of this than I use of any other hair product.
> 
> All was well.
> 
> ...



You should swap or sell it on the exchange board! I am pretty sure plenty of people will be ready to take them off your hands.


----------



## natieya (Feb 17, 2008)

I know how you feel. It didn't wow me, but it wasn't horrible for me either. I just felt like it didn't do much of anything, really. I have found much better leave ins for the price.

FYI - sell yours on here. I'm sure some people on here who love the product would gladly take it off your hands. 

ETA: Ok, so the post above me just said the same thing!


----------



## UrbanHeiress (Mar 12, 2008)

I really, really, really wanted to like GDLI. I tried it on my transitioning hair wet, dry, mixed with water and straight from the bottle and each and every time it left a gray, ashy film on my hair. Me no likey.


----------



## MissMasala5 (Mar 12, 2008)

I hope it works for me, I just ordered it and got 3 bottles coming


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Mar 12, 2008)

I just ordered 3 bottles of the stuff, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it works on my hair.


----------



## aloof one (Mar 12, 2008)

I think you have to use the right amount for it to work, you *can't* *saturate *your hair in it unless you need all of that. 

I bought this stuff looking for something organic. I use it when I airdry because moisturizing leave ins make my hair mushy and fall out. Its nothing special, but its not terrible.

Its not the end all solution to all my problems though because I still use two other leave-ins with it. But I don't use anything else on my hair when I do it, just those 3 leave-ins because its all that will work now. Just saturate my hair with Jon Frieda Daily Nourishment Leave In Spray, then a big drop of Giovanni Direct over it, then like 2 pumps of Organix Coconut Milk and I am good to go for a few days. I may add a little leave in everyday but I could probably last without it. *You can't go overboard with the stuff, though, because it will let you know when your hair comes out.* If you try it, just use a nickel or quarter sized amount and see how it works, because it just may teach you a lesson if you put in more.


----------



## lonei (Mar 13, 2008)

Your post was too funny!

Sorry this happended to you...I have used it for over 1 year now, I'm texlaxed and use it to detangle my wet washed hair only. I really like it. I then set with their frizz be gone, they are the best products I have ever used. Anyhoo, this is another example of one size dont fit all....


----------



## kweenameena (Mar 14, 2008)

I lurve me some giovanni products. I love the GDL creamy and I'm not a fan of the liquid spray on one. A little truly goes a long way.  I use it right out of the shower. My hair never gets hard. I know it's a lite protein condish but it works like a moisturizing condish on my hair. I'm natural, mostly 3c with 4a in the crown.


----------



## so so chic (Mar 14, 2008)

I haven't had any problems with it.  I'm natural, and I use it when my hair is straight and when it's not.  I only use a little bit...I mean a very small amount.  I can say that I haven't noticed any significant difference between this and my NTM, but I don't have anything bad to say about it either.


----------



## NYAmicas (Mar 14, 2008)

I wish I could read the whole thread and I loved the way you described your experience with Giovanni Leave in. I was about to put it on my list too. $65!!! Wow....


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 14, 2008)

this did not work for me either. it made my hair dry and crunchy.


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Mar 15, 2008)

I accidentally voted yes, but no I love this this stuff.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Mar 21, 2008)

*I noticed my hair is a little dry and crunchy, especially in the middle since i've been using it (about 2 weeks). I just finished cowashing and i used it again, but i only used a little and i added coconut oil and hawaiin silky moisturizer to my hair as well and sat it on rollers. *
*Maybe try using a little and adding other moisturizing products with it...HTH*


----------



## Eisani (Mar 22, 2008)

Y'all got me a lil nervous over here...I decided to pull this stuff out and give it another try today and mixed it w/my wheat germ rinse for my rollerset.  My hair was really soft and easy to comb thru. I sat under the dryer for two hours, but I probably won't take the rollers out until later on tonight to be SURE it's dry but now I wonder...when I stick my finger in my hair, it still feels soft so hopefully it'll turn out okay.  I'll report back around midnight. Over and out.


----------



## aloof one (Mar 22, 2008)

I used it again the other day and it did leave my 4b hair crunchy and a bit hard when I airdried. Probably because I put it on top of something else that I wasn't supposed to, and I did use too much.

But today I tried something different--- *I blowdried my hair with it. *The only thing I used was the Giovanni Direct and a little ION Straightener and blowdried in sections. This was the *first *time my hair came out significantly soft and moisturized when I blowdried, so that was great. I wont be airdrying with it anymore, but I plan to keep using it to blowdry because now that my air is straight, it still feels very soft.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 23, 2008)

Okay, I took my rollers out this morning and my hair was nice and soft and shiny!  I don't know if I can attribute this to the GDL/Wheat Germ Rinse combo, or my DC mixture.  Whatever it was, I'm digging the results  My new avi pic reflects the results!


----------



## Tylove101 (Mar 24, 2008)

I love this stuff!   I believe it is the best find I found!  I'm transitioning and I've been using it for a little over 6 months and it does wonders for my hair. I use it at least twice a day by mixing it with distilled water in a spray bottle and after I cowash I spray my hair and then I seal.  I use it straight on wash days only and that's only once a week.   I just wish I could find bigger bottles.


----------



## MissMasala5 (Mar 24, 2008)

I love it, too! I have not had to use anything on my hair since 2 days ago (except on my ends, which I baggy). I have used leave-ins before-Infusium, Biolage and others-and they all left my hair tacky, gummy or dull. Not so with this one! My hair feels silky and soft, clean and with lots of sheen. Giovanni Direct Leave-In is a keeper.


----------



## SouthernTease (Mar 24, 2008)

Sucks that it didn't work for you
different strokes for different folks
i use it on wet hair to rollerset
my hair loves it and those ingredients yum!
I don't  know if it's the end all of leave ins
outside of salerm/ lacio lacio... it's my staple


----------



## blackbarbie (Mar 27, 2008)

I didn't know that GDL was a light protein treatment. I just started using it this past Saturday for my wash and go's and I love it.  The first time I did one (wash n' go), I added some other stuff to the mix b/c I just couldn't see how it would work on it's own.  Finally after experimenting, this is what I have come up with:
-Using a mixture of Fantasia IC and Giovanni Direct on my hair after I have soaked as much water as possible out of it, making sure to concentrate on my 7 inches of NG (i have been searching for a leave in that would be really moisturizing and would have it to dry moisturized instead of hard and dry feeling)
-Spraying the relaxed hair with John Frieda Dream Curls and scrunching.

This gives me a pretty good wash and go and I find that my NG is very defined and soft and my "manufactured" (relaxed hair) curls are more like waves in comparison to my NG. (I have come to the conclusion that I am actualy a 4 something b/c my NG is tight and coily and my "manufactured" curls that I make on my relaxed hair are really more the way true 3 type curls are; they are loose and wavy.

Bottom line is I like the stuff and it adds a lot of moisture to my hair.

For those of you that didn't like it, I do accept donations


----------



## bbdgirl (Apr 27, 2008)

I didnt vote in the poll b/c I didnt understand the choices, however I too bought Giovanni direct when I first came to this forum.  I stoppped using it because when my hair is wet I would try to comb through my hair but the comb wouldn't go through.  The comb would catch on my hair and my hair would tangle up all the time.  I stopped using that crap with the quickness.  I have a 3/4 full bottle from November. That's all I got to say about that.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (May 8, 2008)

My hair hates Giovanni Direct leave-in.  I gave it 3 or 4 tries as a rollersetting leave-in and each time my rollerset was difficult (lots of tangles) and my hair was a hot mess.  I have rewashed within 2 days every time that I used Giovanni Direct leave-in.  Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship or None of Your Frizziness work pretty well for me (although they are full of silicones)


----------



## hOnii (May 9, 2008)

I lurve my giovanni! I am down to the last of my older bottle, but I have another. They have altered the formula a little, and I can feel it. It doesn't go on quite as smooth/slathery as the older one, but its okay, I found some being sold online!


----------



## SherryLove (May 9, 2008)

I am so sorry you ladies did not have a good experience with GD.  and by all means, do not use anything that has an adverse effect on your hair.  My hair is relaxed and this stuff is my HG as a leave in.  I cannot even imagine my hair without it.  I have been using it for 10 years now.


----------



## poookie (May 9, 2008)

i hate the smell of this stuff!  ugh... way too floral for me.

BUT... it does leave my hair soft, and it makes my new growth curlies pop.

i pumped it up with tons of orange essential oil, though, so i'm learning to cope


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 14, 2008)

I have never tried this product - BUT - I am an avid label reader.........So I am sure it why it never was purchased by me...


Aqua (Purified Water), Rosemary (Rosmarinus Officinalis) Oil, Nettle (Urtica Dioica) Oil, Thyme (Thymus Vulgaris) Oil, Birch Leaf (Butela Alba) Oil, Chamomile (Anthemis Nobilis Flower) Oil, Clary (Salvia Sclarea), Lavender (Lavandula Angustifolia), Coltsfoot Leaf (Tussilago Fargara), Yarrow (Achillea Millefolium) Oil, Mallow (Malya Sylvestris), Horsetail (Equisetum Arvense) Oil, Soybean Protein (Glycine Soja), Cetyl Alcohol (Plant Derived), Tocopherol (*Vitamin E), Trace Minerals, Citric Acid (Corn), Sodium Hydroxymethlyglycinate, Grapefruit Seed (Citrus Derived)


It does not look so bad - But - It was not what I was looking for. There is no slip in these ingredients!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (May 14, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> I have never tried this product - BUT - I am an avid label reader.........So I am sure it why it never was purchased by me...
> 
> 
> Aqua (Purified Water), Rosemary (Rosmarinus Officinalis) Oil, Nettle (Urtica Dioica) Oil, Thyme (Thymus Vulgaris) Oil, Birch Leaf (Butela Alba) Oil, Chamomile (Anthemis Nobilis Flower) Oil, Clary (Salvia Sclarea), Lavender (Lavandula Angustifolia), Coltsfoot Leaf (Tussilago Fargara), Yarrow (Achillea Millefolium) Oil, Mallow (Malya Sylvestris), Horsetail (Equisetum Arvense) Oil, Soybean Protein (Glycine Soja), Cetyl Alcohol (Plant Derived), Tocopherol (*Vitamin E), Trace Minerals, Citric Acid (Corn), Sodium Hydroxymethlyglycinate, Grapefruit Seed (Citrus Derived)
> ...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 14, 2008)

I'm a natural. It's not a detangler, it's an excellent moisturizer. I use it as my last moisture then seal step.

I think people may have problems if they think this is a detangler. I use it after my hair is already detangled.  There was a post somewhere that discussed liquid leave-ins as being better detanglers vs creamy.  This product does not have cones so that may be what some relaxed heads are missing when they use this as well.

I didn't read all the posts but this just occured to me.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 14, 2008)

NYAmicas said:


> I wish I could read the whole thread and I loved the way you described your experience with Giovanni Leave in. I was about to put it on my list too. $65!!! Wow....


What from Giovanni costs $65.00> you can get a bottle on Vitacost for $4.50 something....I didn't read the whole thread I know...


----------



## Opalsunset (May 14, 2008)

I just brought this a few days ago in hopes to save my hair from the crunchiness and hard feeling..well unfortunately it made it harder..and crunchier...perhaps I used too much? I dont want to give up on it after hearing so many good things about it..but I am fearful to try it again, I have an entire bottle to go through too.


----------



## justNikki (May 14, 2008)

This is just the BEST leave-in....wow. I'm super surprised that this is causing so much trouble for some.  I'm natural too and this stuff helps the comb just GLIDE right through my hair.  I've been recommending it as a leave-in with great slip.  erplexed


----------



## Transformer (May 14, 2008)

maibaby said:


> This is just the BEST leave-in....wow. I'm super surprised that this is causing so much trouble for some. I'm natural too and this stuff helps the comb just GLIDE right through my hair. I've been recommending it as a leave-in with great slip. erplexed


 
Same here.  It's the best leave-in I've ever used.  Maybe naturals have better luck with it!  I'm now using their shampoos and regular conditioners also.  Aubrey Organics has been my favorite conditioner, but my local Whole Foods has been out the last few weeks.


----------



## BrownBetty (May 14, 2008)

This used to be my go to leave in.  I just returned a bottle to whole foods.  My hair hates it now. I don't know if they changed the formula or my hair just has changed.


----------



## ButterflyBeauty (May 21, 2008)

I use GDL often. I really like it. Everyone has to remember that our hair is all different so what works for some may not for others. The only way to find out is to try it.


----------



## poookie (May 21, 2008)

i think i posted in this thread before, but can't remember what i said.

i'm relaxed, and am used to moisturizers that provide a lot of slip.  since this is a natural product, it has no cones (which my hair finds particularly delicious), and NO SLIP.

use too much, and it'll leave your hair crunchy and hard.  this is bad news for people like me who tend to be heavy-handed with products.

i:
used a bit of this stuff with flexi-rods on dry hair - my hair was crunchy and uncombable.  i used a quarter sized amount for my whole head.

did the same for a set with wet hair - my set came out very shiny and FIRM.  but not crunchy.  the set remained firm until next wash day... so it's better to use on wet hair.

blow-dried with this stuff - breakage city.  i had to stop after the first section.  again, i used a quarter-sized amount for my whole head.

HOWEVER...

it is okay when i use it, then seal with a heavy-duty cone filled serum.

basically... if you're relaxed, you might have better luck with this stuff using it on soaking wet hair.


----------



## PassionFruit (Jun 28, 2008)

though Ive done nothin but co-wash & ponytails for the month of June... I can count on my left hand how many strands of hair Ive lost...  UNTIL LAST NIGHT...  


I used Giovanni Dorect leave-in... this was after co-washing & sitting with Amla powder mix for an hour...... I couldnt get a finger thru that tangled matted mess after.... I havent had an issue with tanlges in MONTHS... and this morning my hair is a dried crunchy mess...  fortunately I am gonna co-wash in a bit.....   guess I need to do a DC with extra moisture and a lil EVCO added in


NEVER AGAIN


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 28, 2008)

sonce said:


> So, after learning from some enthusiasts on this board that one cannot be admitted to heaven without using Giovanni Direct, I went out and bought it, eagerly awaiting the effects of this holy balm. I slathered it on my braids and braided them up. And no, I did not use any more of this than I use of any other hair product.
> 
> All was well.
> 
> ...



OH WOW, ONE RAVE FROM YEARS AGO I NEVER TRIED THANK GOD!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 28, 2008)

HAIRapy said:


> I've never used it before, I'm sorry that happened to you. *giggling* Please, from now on when you see people raving about stuff, start with one little bottle to make sure it works for you   " You don't want to have "years of using it on my body, sauteeing my vegetables with it, washing clothing with it, and using it as a mixer for alcoholic beverages in order to have any hope of gaining relief from the Scourge of Giovanni." or any other products  You got me over here cracking up!



yeah that was pretty funny
&Devils brew??!!


----------



## aloof one (Jun 28, 2008)

I loved it, then I hated it... then I just got used to it.

Now that I ran out the other day in the middle of blowdrying, I realize how much it meant to me... The stuff does an amazing job in getting my hair to come out silky when I use my blowdryer. I thought I could just use something else but I was mistaken.

I will most likely be buying it again.


----------



## dany06 (Jun 28, 2008)

i actually like Giovanni Direct Leave-in. It has always made my thick and compacted hair feel so light. It also provides a light hold and lightly defines my curls.


----------



## Enchantmt (Jun 28, 2008)

This is one of my staples. I apply it daily to wet hair. I sometimes mix it with qhemet heavy cream. It can cause build up, but since my hair is wet when I apply it I never get crunchy hair. The cheapest place I've found on line is luckyvitamin.com. Its 4.95 per bottle and they have other stuff I order so the 5.95 shipping (it might be 6.95 now) is very reasonable. Also they have a lot of giovanni products, including skin and bath.


----------



## Neith (Jun 28, 2008)

I love direct...  

It's light and won't get your hair greasy, but it's very moisturizing.  I get decent slip from in too.

I do know it's protein based... so maybe it's bad for protein sensitive people.  My hair likes like proteins.

I apply it on dry hair at night before braiding my hair up.  I also use it right after deep conditioning.


----------



## LikeNoOther (Jun 29, 2008)

I tried this years ago, after reading all the raves on this board. My hair was DRYYYYYYYY. It was horrible. I returned it the next day! Based upon the posts in this thread, I see that if I would have continued trying different ways of using it, it may have worked out for me. At this point, its not worth re-visiting . I have my staples, and am happy . As with any product, though, YMMV.


----------



## SouthernTease (Jun 29, 2008)

I use it daily right after co-washes
and then whenever I rollerset I add water...
I like it... it works for me...
I found something I like better but
I will probably continue to use this
too... it has lots of good stuff in it...
I seal with oil so I don't have issues
with the hard/crunchy hair...
but overall everything ain't for eveybody...
everyone should try it for themselves first...
a lot of companies do free samples 
and I know target & bed bath and beyond
sell Giovanni products in samples sizes


----------



## KissyKissyLuv (Jun 29, 2008)

Though it is a leave-in, I put it in my daily moisture mix.  It is great stuff.

ps: SouthernTease your hair s looking really good!


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Jun 29, 2008)

aloof one said:


> I loved it, then I hated it... then I just got used to it.
> 
> Now that I ran out the other day in the middle of blowdrying, I realize how much it meant to me... The stuff does an amazing job in getting my hair to come out silky when I use my blowdryer. I thought I could just use something else but I was mistaken.
> 
> I will most likely be buying it again.



*Ummm whew!! I was about to say! You're the one who sealed the deal for me when I first inquired about this stuff(thx again).  Remember you mentioned putting some on dry hair was great, or something along those lines.  And I was sitting here while reading that and grabbed the bottle and tried it out right here.  And you spoke the truth!! And I've been hooked ever since.  It's awesome for me on both wet and dry hair!! Giovanni ain't going NO WHERE!*


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jun 29, 2008)

I really wanted to love this product but I have tried this a few times for a rollerset and always end up washing my hair again.  It makes my hair hard to comb and I lose lots of strands.erplexed  

I have not yet tried it on dry hair.  Since I have not thrown it in the garbage yet, I will see how it does on dry hair this week.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jun 29, 2008)

It does nothing for me, relaxed or as a nappy head. I tried many times to give Giovanni a try, convinced that perhaps I wasn't using it correctly. Every time I've been disappointed and have given it away to my mother. I've learned my lesson.


----------



## thebraudgroup (Jun 29, 2008)

I used it yesterday, and it was crap!  I'm sticking with the Nexxus Weightless Leave in!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 29, 2008)

unbelievable this stuff got major raves!!!!!!


----------



## zzirvingj (Aug 5, 2008)

SouthernTease said:


> I use it daily right after co-washes
> and then whenever I rollerset I add water...
> I like it... it works for me...
> I found something I like better but
> ...


 
What did you find that you liked better?


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Aug 5, 2008)

I am relaxed.  I love this stuff as a leave in, its creamy and it instantly softens my hair.  And of course gives a nice slip.  I seal it w/ CO & amla oil.  I only use a dime/nickle size as well as the w/ the sealing oils.  My hair has benefited so much from coming to this board.  I LOVE me some LHCF.  You ladies are great.  Thanks for shairng all the secrets, do's and don'ts.  Love it!!!


----------



## alexstin (Aug 5, 2008)

I didn't like it at first but now I really do, works great for my relaxed hair and dd's natural locks.


----------



## Jade Feria (Aug 5, 2008)

*I love Giovanni Direct. I use it as a leave in, and when my hair dries, it's soft and manageable. I always seal with an oil, but even if I don't, I've never had a problem with crunchiness or tangling.


What works for one may not work for another.*


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 5, 2008)

OK so I'm not alone...

I bought a bottle at GNC.. get this... $1!!!  Can't beat that!
So I bought the last bottle, ran home, washed my hair and... nothing.  I thought I was gonna be like the ***** on the Herbal Essences commercial having an O or something  

I didn't have that WOW factor.  I ended up giving it to my son.  I will never buy it again.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 9, 2008)

I love Giovanni Direct!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 10, 2008)

i like it diluted...used it straight on my mom's hair last week and her hair was hard as a rock.


----------



## hothair (Aug 10, 2008)

Love this just ordered 2 new bottles.


----------



## Christelyn (Aug 19, 2008)

I used it every time I wash and I love it.  It leaves my hair so soft and manageable too.  Sorry it didn't work for you.


----------



## baddison (Oct 21, 2008)

Oneya said:


> I love Giovanni Direct!


 
Yup, me too.  I use it on my damp natural head. I just airdry with it.  It keeps my hair so soft & moist until I am ready to put my braids back in.


----------



## FluffyRed (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm half and half.  It did not do much for me as a detangler.  After it dried, my hair felt "coated" with gunk.

But, dropping down to *a pea-sized amount *on my dripping wet hair REALLY makes my superfine hair look twice as full, even after a relaxer.  I have NO scalp showing! LOVE IT for that.


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 13, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> I've used it. I didn't see anything spectacular about it myself. It didn't work any better than any of my other leave ins. I didn't get the crunchy feeling you describe though. Also, it doesn't really have a smell. I applied it to soaking wet hair. I used it up but I won't be buying it again.


 
I have a bottle of it right now. It's ok but I prob won't re-buy once its gone. But I also agree with some of the other ladies that a little goes a long way with this product. I had some build up issues at first because I was using way to much. So now I just use like a dime size amount, seal with castor oil and let air dry and that works pretty good for me.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 13, 2008)

sonce said:


> So, after learning from some enthusiasts on this board that one cannot be admitted to heaven without using Giovanni Direct, I went out and bought it, eagerly awaiting the effects of this holy balm. I slathered it on my braids and braided them up. And no, I did not use any more of this than I use of any other hair product.
> 
> All was well.
> 
> ...


 

Sorry to hear that. Can't you take it back? I love Lacio Lacio (not that you want to hear about another one) for future reference, if you want to try that, and I bought this bottle in January, and it still has most of it in there. you really only need one part lacio to 12-15 parts water. Shake it up in a bottle in spray.  I can definitely recommend it and it's only 11 dollars, or at least that's around what I paid in January.


----------



## heyfranz (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm relaxed and when i first used it, thought it was fine.  Used it last week, and my hair was dry and tangled.  I am also using mt/oct now, and discovered that giovanni has protein, so i figured that explained the effect...


----------



## simplycee (Nov 16, 2008)

I use GDL before I rollerset.  It makes my hair very soft.  I like it, works for me.


----------



## Demi27 (Nov 16, 2008)

I love this stuff, but I find that it will only work great (for me) if my hair already had a bunch of moisture (i.e. co-washing, deep conditioning, etc).  When I took my braids out (I did not keep my hair moisturized while in braids) earlier this year and used it, it was a NIGHTMARE. It did not have anywhere near the slippage that it did when I was wearing my hair out. However, after I kept my hair out of braids and started putting moisture back into my hair, that's when it worked the best. 

I had Kinky Twists in for about 3 weeks and made sure I used some kind of moisturizing spray on them. I used the Giovanni Direct when I took them out and it worked just fine.  That's what made me realize that it won't really work (IMO) with hair that may not be moisturized enough). That's just my take on it.


----------



## sillygirl82 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm a natural and I only apply it to damp hair right after I shampoo and condition.  This is the best leave-in that I have ever used.  So far, I don't have any problems.  It works well with Sabino moisture block as well.


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 20, 2009)

I haven't ever used this but I had it in my hands yesterday reading the ingredients and contemplating purchasing it.  I have heard people raving about it too, but I know I will hold off now.


----------



## jazzyto (Jan 20, 2009)

yeah this was a disappointment to me also.  I have an almost full bottle in my closet that I may rotate back to and dilute.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jan 20, 2009)

I just bought it a month ago and it seemed to work fine but I am gonna try it diluted and see if it works better.


----------



## Caramel Jewel (Jan 20, 2009)

sonce said:


> So, after learning from some enthusiasts on this board that one cannot be admitted to heaven without using Giovanni Direct, I went out and bought it, eagerly awaiting the effects of this holy balm. I slathered it on my braids and braided them up. And no, I did not use any more of this than I use of any other hair product.
> 
> All was well.
> 
> ...


 
try selling or trading it on the traders board....


----------



## Dommo (Jan 21, 2009)

I loved it when I was natural; now that I'm relaxed not so much...I've only tried it once since being relaxed so maybe i will give it another try sometime


----------



## baddison (Feb 20, 2009)

I loved it as a natural....I love it even more as a relaxed head.  I just purchased 3 more bottles.  This stuff is great, the ingredients are wonderful...its light, and doesn't weigh down my hair...and give my relaxed head so much slip for combing through.  Hands down the best out there for me!!  And gosh...I simply love the smell


----------



## emo (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm debating on whether I should buy this, or HE Long Term Relationship Leave-In, or maybe both? Can someone compare/contrast these two?

Based on ingredients alone, I'm leaning towards Giovanni.


----------



## divinempress (Mar 2, 2009)

emo said:


> I'm debating on whether I should buy this, or HE Long Term Relationship Leave-In, or maybe both? *Can someone compare/contrast these two*?
> 
> Based on ingredients alone, I'm leaning towards Giovanni.


 
This will help me out also. My Giovanni bottle is almost empty and although it worked alright..i really didn't do cartwheels over it. 
Plus there were times where it made my hair really dry. 
I want to try HE LTR Leave-In.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Mar 14, 2009)

It keeps my hair nice and moist. I love it.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 14, 2009)

See I thought there was a reason behind the crunchiness. I tried it one day as a leave in and my hair dried hard. But I have used it as a filler for my DC and it works fine. I am not gonna waste it.


----------



## 2themax (Mar 29, 2009)

Queen V said:


> This didn't work too well for me either. It wasn't disastrous, but it was one of my less-favored leave-ins that I've tried. It combs through okay, but then gives my hair a hard, brittle feeling.


 
The same thing happened when I used it.  I was sooooooooo mad!!!  I still have 3/4 of the container sitting on my bathroom counter collecting dust!


----------



## cutenss (Apr 9, 2009)

I LOVE it on both damp and dry hair.  Sorry.


----------



## Wildkat08 (Apr 25, 2009)

Darn it!!! Just bought it, and about to try it today.  Now I don't know what to expect... guess we'll see...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2009)

OMG !  I hated it.  My relaxed hair was matted, tangled, & dry.  I had ordered it from vitacost, and called and sent it back the next day.  I learned very quickly that my hair prefers a more creamy leave in conditioner.


----------



## cocomochaa (Apr 25, 2009)

piece of doo-doo. gave it away.


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 25, 2009)

I've used it a few times now, so far so good... I think it helps that I use it on days I use a moistursing con for my cowash....

I think it's a keeper


----------



## Telle12345 (Apr 28, 2009)

FoxyScholar said:


> I was advised to dilute this. I suppose this applies to both the creamy leave-in as well as the spray.



I dilute mine with water and a drop of Elasta QP H-two leave in (my staple!) and put it in a spray bottle. (I may mix with water and a drop of oil to save my H-two in future) It works much better that way, because although it made my hair soft and detangled, I found it made my hair very very dull and dry looking when I used it straight. erplexed.  I can't wait to finish it!!!! 

I'll use that mix when I have more NG


----------



## Allandra (Apr 28, 2009)

I love this stuff.  Its been working out well for my hair.  A little of this goes a long way.


----------



## turnergirl (Apr 28, 2009)

I love Giovani Direct but mostly because I was warned not to use too much of it. Just a little goes a very long way. I walked away from it trying to see if there was something better. But it worked very well on my hair. Outside of the now discontinued Aveda Elixer, this is what will give me the moisture and look I want time after time.


----------



## bludaydreamr (Apr 28, 2009)

Allandra said:


> I love this stuff. Its been working out well for my hair. A little of this goes a long way.


 


turnergirl said:


> I love Giovani Direct but mostly because I was warned not to use too much of it. Just a little goes a very long way. I walked away from it trying to see if there was something better. But it worked very well on my hair. Outside of the now discontinued Aveda Elixer, this is what will give me the moisture and look I want time after time.


 
 Question: A dime size amount per sections or a quater size amonut for the whole head?


----------



## chebaby (Apr 28, 2009)

i've tried it once on dry hair and it made my hair a hard dry mess. but i have a small sample sixe so one day i will try it on wet hair.
i do however love giovanni deeper moisture conditioner as a leave in, its wonderful.


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Jun 1, 2009)

I remember reading something about how a person's personal diet can really affect how our products work. Protein being one of the big ones. If you have a lot of protein in your diet, you're not going to need much when it comes to your hair since you've already compensated for it. So something with a bunch of protein in it like this is detrimental to your hair. Whereas those of us who don't get a lot of protein for whatever reason it's a Godsend. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 1, 2009)

I think this might work if you use heat. I will test this theory one day if it does not contain Sodium Chloride .... <surprised at the number of products that do>


----------



## adw425 (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes, this is true for me, too.  I used the deeper moisture conditioner as a leave-in last week and it was wonderful.  




chebaby said:


> i've tried it once on dry hair and it made my hair a hard dry mess. but i have a small sample sixe so one day i will try it on wet hair.
> *i do however love giovanni deeper moisture conditioner as a leave in, its wonderful*.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Jun 1, 2009)

SweetSpirit86 said:


> I remember reading something about how a person's personal diet can really affect how our products work. Protein being one of the big ones. If you have a lot of protein in your diet, you're not going to need much when it comes to your hair since you've already compensated for it. So something with a bunch of protein in it like this is detrimental to your hair. Whereas those of us who don't get a lot of protein for whatever reason it's a Godsend. But that's just my opinion.



OK THIS makes sense.  My hair does NOT seem to care for protein at all, not even after texturizing.  6 years ago I began to lose 80+ lb following a low carb moderate protein way of eating.  My protein intake is probably higher than ever now... which probably explains that.  THANKS.


----------



## Bettina (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok...I tried the Direct Leave in but I do not like it---I've used very small amounts on Dry and Wet hair and my result even when using it solely is that is leaves buildup and little white balls in my hair.  I will not be purchasing again...as for the Smooth as Silk line it was wonderful!


----------



## Traycee (Oct 14, 2009)

I was going to try this tonight.....But this post got me scared now....


----------



## LongCurlz (Oct 14, 2009)

I used it for the first time a couple weeks ago and it made my hair very hard and crunchy, I dont like how it feels, its too conditioner like, I prefer a buttery feel, but I will use the rest to cowash with.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Nov 11, 2009)

YEP,  I thought this stuff was cool.  It worked well for a rollerset.  But after washing my hair out last night, my hair felt so HARD and tangly.  Because I'd done a protein and a moisture DC prior to its use (I didn't realize the giovanni was a protein) and I did a moisture for 1/2 an hour under a hard hat dryer, I am concluding that this did not work for me!  My hair loves moisture.  It only likes a little protein.

I was EXTREMELY HEAVY HANDED with the product, so that might be the problem.  But, I need a lot of slip when I detangle, I tried to use it for slip, and that didn't work too well for me.

Ugggh....I don't like this stuff.  I might use it if I wear a wash and go because it defined my curls well.

Like someone else said, I have a lot more luck with KBB's hair milk.  I saturated my hair with that, and oils, and my hair is just beginning to feel soft and touchable again.

I may try it again, but then again, I will probably be just giving it to my mother.


----------



## spritex (Nov 11, 2009)

Isn't it weird how different our hair is?
I LOVE Giovanni direct leave-in, in fact it's one of the few leave-ins that keeps my natural 4a/b hair soft and silky. I apply it to wet hair and twist or style. Sometimes I seal with oils - I like Oyin burnt sugar - but the leave-in holds in moisture well enough.
What's funny is my hair HATES coconut oil - leaves it super dry and brittle.
I wonder if there is a correlation between hair which hates coconut oil loving Giovanni leave-in...
I live in the UK or I would have gladly bought your stash.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Nov 11, 2009)

spritex said:


> Isn't it weird how different our hair is?
> I LOVE Giovanni direct leave-in, in fact it's one of the few leave-ins that keeps my natural 4a/b hair soft and silky. I apply it to wet hair and twist or style. Sometimes I seal with oils - I like Oyin burnt sugar - but the leave-in holds in moisture well enough.
> What's funny is my hair HATES coconut oil - leaves it super dry and brittle.
> I wonder if there is a correlation between hair which hates coconut oil loving Giovanni leave-in...
> I live in the UK or I would have gladly bought your stash.




I love the UK accent, from all over the POND   You may be onto something with the Giovanni and Coconut Oil theories.  So far as I can tell my hair likes Coconut Oil, so long as that oil is mixed with something else.  My hair hated this stuff.  I can see why it would work for some, but it didn't agree with my hair.


----------



## baddison (Nov 11, 2009)

Mmmm...I love Giovanni direct.  I did a whole head baggy with it just last night.  Awesome stuff!!


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 11, 2009)

I really like this leave in, I put it in my hair when it's soaking wet though, because on towel dried hair it does not work well at all, so on soaking wet hair it melts right in my strands and makes it so easy to detangle. 

I do notice that it does not give my hair shine when I rollerset, but when I do a braidout with it my hair shines like crazy smh confused.

overall I like it. but remember use on soaking wet hair.

edit: it gives me the softest hair ever! and it stays that way til my next wash.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Nov 11, 2009)

Long hair lover, it did make my hair shiny.

OOOHH maybe that's what I did wrong.  I had towel dried my hair.  Not much but enough.  i always do.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Flor (Nov 11, 2009)

It does not work wonders for me either. I'm 4 texlaxed and it makes my hair crunchy and hard if I don't use it with something else.


----------



## twnz&1mo (Nov 11, 2009)

It made my hair feel like it was coated but I diluted it with water and use in a spray bottle, and it works fine now.


----------



## lbellin (Nov 11, 2009)

You know, it all depends on the hair.  My daughter who it transitioning and a 4a/b mix, it works wonders for her.  For me, it didn't do a dang thing.  I got fabulous results from Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-in.


----------



## snookes (Oct 12, 2018)

sonce said:


> So, after learning from some enthusiasts on this board that one cannot be admitted to heaven without using Giovanni Direct, I went out and bought it, eagerly awaiting the effects of this holy balm. I slathered it on my braids and braided them up. And no, I did not use any more of this than I use of any other hair product.
> 
> All was well.
> 
> ...


Lmao


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 12, 2018)

Never was a fan. Protein sensitive so I tried once and kept it moving.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2018)

WOMP. WOMP.

Hated It


----------



## Honi (Oct 31, 2018)

They changed the formula years ago. Before it would melt into your hair and you had pillow softness. They also switched from oils to extracts. I think I still have the original bottle somewhere. The only thing that may come close is Trader Joe's condish.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Oct 31, 2018)

Honi said:


> They changed the formula years ago. Before it would melt into your hair and you had pillow softness. They also switched from oils to extracts. I think I still have the original bottle somewhere. The only thing that may come close is Trader Joe's condish.


Yeah they did. They added aloe vera as one of the top ingredients too. My relaxed hair hated it but my natural hair loves it (thank God).


----------

